# Máy quét tài liệu HP tốc độ cao được lựa chọn nhiều nhất năm 2021



## Cho thuê máy in Việt Bis (12/12/20)

Từ năm 2020 là thời điểm các văn phòng bắt đầu theo xu hướng số hóa mọi tài liệu mọi tài liệu giấy để chuyển sang dùng tài liệu bản mềm. Vì vậy các dòng máy quét tài liệu HP cũng được quan tâm lựa chọn nhiều hơn do nhu cầu tăng cao. Vậy dòng *máy quét tài liệu HP* tốc độ cao được lựa chọn nhiều nhất năm 2021?









** Thông số kỹ thuật:*

*Tên máy Scan:* Máy scan HP ScanJet Pro 3000 s3 Sheet-feed Scanner (L2753A)
*Loại máy Scan:* Văn bản hồ sơ
*Khổ giấy Scan:* Tối đa khổ A4
*Bộ xử lý*: 550MHZ
*Bộ nhớ ram*: 512 MB
*Tốc độ Scan:* 35 ppm/70 ipm with two-sided scanning that captures both sides at once.
*Khay nạp bản gốc:* 50 trang, Định lượng giấy 49 g/m2 to 120 g/m2
*Định rạng Scan:* PDF Searchable, PDF Image Only, PDF/A, JPEG, TIF single page, TIF multi page, DOCX, RTF, TXT, BMP
*Độ phân giải: *600 dpi 48-bit (internal), 24-bit (external)
*Chuẩn kết nối:* USB 2.0, USB 3.0
*Chức năng đặc biệt:* Scan 2 mặt tự động
*Hiệu suất làm việc:* 3.500 trang / ngày
*Bảo hành:* Chính hãng 1 năm
*ƯU ĐIỂM CỦA MÁY SCAN HP SCANJET PRO 3000 S3*

_Tốc độ quét 2 mặt lên tới 35 trang/phút_
_Công suất lên tới 3.500 trang 1 ngày_
_Chụp tài liệu bằng OCR tạo ra bản scan có thể chỉnh sửa nội dung chữ dễ dàng_
_Độ phân giải tối đa 600 x 600 dpi: Máy scan HP 3000s3 đảm bảo độ sắc nét, chuẩn màu_
_Sức chứa khay nạp giấy lớn lên tới 50 tờ, có thể quét hỗn hợp nhiều bản gốc với các kích thước và độ dày mỏng khác nhau_
v.....v......
_Không mất chi phí cao đầu tư mua máy scan khi bạn có thể thuê máy scan chỉ với 20 nghìn 1 ngày, đảm bảo máy scan quét tốc độ cao, chạy ổn định.
Liên hệ tư vấn mua __máy scan HP__ hoặc thuê máy scan : _*0971 491 492 - 0986.794.786*


----------

